# Forum Shepherd Boots



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Howdy guys. Just got the Forum Shepherd boots and I have to say they are about as comfy as they get. Snug tight to my feet and damn well conform to every angle. I walked around in them for 5 days at home to make sure they are comfy and well worth the 230$ spent. So far I must say yes and I'm quite pleased. I'll make an update when the season has started and I've tried them in snow.
I live in BC, canada so it shouldn't be long now


----------

